# Cramps



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello, I cycle quite regularly and on longer cycles I get bad cramps, and I often feel like I would also like an energy drink to keep me going on a cycle, What would you recommend I take.
Thanks Josh


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Stomach cramps or leg cramps?


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

alipman said:


> Stomach cramps or leg cramps?


Leg cramps


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Hmmmm, I presume you aren't a beginner, hence your long rides. So maybe anything would help.

I use the aldi isotonic drink which are fine for my 14 mile run. Try something and see if it helps. Or eat some food en route


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi try the nuun tablets just add them to water and they come in different flavours and they will stop you having cramp as I never get it when I do 27 mile trip on the bike


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Are you on any medication?


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Try taurine.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Aren't leg cramps a sign of dehydration, how much water do you drink daily


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Get some chocy bars down you en route!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Good hydration and keeping your energy stores topped up are key for the longer rides.

In terms of personal preference, I like the citrus SIS Go gels and powders, I also was given a sample pack of the Zipvit ZV8 Energy Bars recently and they tasted pretty good and didn't have any side effects.

Everyone's taste is different though, so try a few out and see how you get on.

Also if you've not done so already, try and get a professional bike fitting, where they will adjust your saddle, cleats (if you're using them) and recommend the correct length bar stem. This all really helps on the longer rides 50 miles +.


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

S63 said:


> Are you on any medication?


No, can I get medication for them?


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Johnsy said:


> Aren't leg cramps a sign of dehydration, how much water do you drink daily


A litre or so, in the morning, and usually another litre before the days over.


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

Ford,

Cramps are caused by

*) Dehydration
#) Loss/Lack of electrolytes in the body caused by long physical exertion
~) Lack of stretching (not only before and after exercise) but also as a daily routine.

To help solve problems

* Up your daily fluid intake (less tea/coffee and even less beer/wine etc). Fruit juice and or water works well. 

* If you don't already - learn to drink on your rides. Little and often. 1 Litre bottle / hr during exercise.

# Eat more banana's daily. Take on out on a ride with you little and often.

# Take out gel bar/s with you to help replace those electrolytes used during training (and racing if that is where you are going with it). Some taste fantastic others taste disgusting. Buy a few singles and taste and find the ones you like. 

# There are many powers that you can mix with water to go into a water bottle that you can take with you (I’d make my other bottle juice or water to help dilute the other bottle). Again finding what tastes good for you.

# Do not buy sugar free (unless Dr advices it – other that you are 30Stone). Your exercising your body needs salt and sugar.

~ Leg stretches need to be carried out daily and in pairs – Left leg Front and Rear and then Right Leg. Gluts, Quads, Hamstrings, Calfs and Achilles.

~ Light stretching (up to 10sec each stretch) before going out as long as you have warmed up. On return Long stretch (minimum of 30sec to 1minute max but repeat twice and a third time if at all possible).


- I am not aware of any Medication that will stop cramps but why pay for medication when you can spend it on a new cycle top.

Hope this helps.
Paul


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to get cramps on 30 mile plus rides all the time
Till a work mate told me to try Maximuscle Viperfuel.

No More cramps. I also eat a banana before every ride and 1 during


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ford said:


> No, can I get medication for them?


Sorry you misunderstood my question. I asked if you were on any medication as certain drugs can cause cramps such as the statins I'm taking.


----------

